# Should I get a CDL?



## Hypochondriac (Sep 29, 2010)

I'm still in the middle of getting my EMT-B course, but was looking at job postings. Some companies say CDL with N2 restriction preferred. So do you think it's worth getting a CDL? Will it really improve your chances of getting a job?


----------



## TransportJockey (Sep 29, 2010)

Hypochondriac said:


> I'm still in the middle of getting my EMT-B course, but was looking at job postings. Some companies say CDL with N2 restriction preferred. So do you think it's worth getting a CDL? Will it really improve your chances of getting a job?



Where are you located at? I know in CO, TX, and NM where I've been applying I've never seen a CDL as a requirement...


----------



## Hypochondriac (Sep 29, 2010)

jtpaintball70 said:


> Where are you located at? I know in CO, TX, and NM where I've been applying I've never seen a CDL as a requirement...



It really wasn't a requirement for all postings just one, it basically said a NYS drivers license is required. CDL with N2 restriction is preferred.  

The one it was required for was a job as an EMS-BOE. That required a CDL.


----------



## redbull (Sep 29, 2010)

Hypochondriac said:


> I'm still in the middle of getting my EMT-B course, but was looking at job postings. Some companies say CDL with N2 restriction preferred. So do you think it's worth getting a CDL? Will it really improve your chances of getting a job?



It wouldn't hurt, as a lot of privates also have Access-A- Ride job positions open. Not to mention you can also drive trucks and do merchandise shipment for companies. It's good money. You also have to take driving classes. But that would kind of defeat the purpose of your EMT course (if you really want to do EMT) wouldn't it? I dunno, up to you. You'd definitely make more money being a truck driver for a retail company or whatever. BUT, I've learned in life that you can always make more money, it's more about what you like to do.


----------



## looker (Sep 29, 2010)

I would advice you against getting CDL.  In California for example you can't do traffic school and as such any ticket goes on your record.


----------



## bajamedic (Oct 2, 2010)

*Unless you are going FIRE you don't need or want the CDL*

It more bull:censored::censored::censored::censored: than it is worth.

What state r u in that is asking for a CDL. I think it is important for you new EMT's to remember that Basic is just about no existant. I would say just focus on getting into ALS as soon as possible.


----------



## Hypochondriac (Oct 2, 2010)

bajamedic said:


> It more bull:censored::censored::censored::censored: than it is worth.
> 
> What state r u in that is asking for a CDL. I think it is important for you new EMT's to remember that Basic is just about no existant. I would say just focus on getting into ALS as soon as possible.



I'm in NYC, like I said it isn't really required for most jobs. Just listed as being preferred


----------



## Indy (Oct 2, 2010)

Never heard of any companies preferring EMT's with a CDL. Most around here do require you to be EVOC Certified by the State of Indiana, along with your EMT-B or EMT-P certification. 

Of course, driving the ambulance here is nothing compared to NYC driving, with several alleyways and narrow streets, so I can see why a CDL wouldn't be so bad to have.


----------



## medicdan (Oct 2, 2010)

Indy said:


> Never heard of any companies preferring EMT's with a CDL. Most around here do require you to be EVOC Certified by the State of Indiana, along with your EMT-B or EMT-P certification.
> 
> Of course, driving the ambulance here is nothing compared to NYC driving, with several alleyways and narrow streets, so I can see why a CDL wouldn't be so bad to have.



I'm sure companies won't say no to an employee with more experience driving, especially in large (heavy) vehicle, and it will only decrease insurance rates. 

Does IL really certify evoc, or is it just a class offered in the state? Does the state allow for non-emt drivers?


----------



## Indy (Oct 2, 2010)

emt.dan said:


> I'm sure companies won't say no to an employee with more experience driving, especially in large (heavy) vehicle, and it will only decrease insurance rates.
> 
> Does IL really certify evoc, or is it just a class offered in the state? Does the state allow for non-emt drivers?



They definitely won't say no, it would be a plus for someone to have a CDL.

Yes, Indiana certifies EVOC. It's official name is Ambulance -Defensive Driving Course Certification. I haven't seen any companies hire non-EMT drivers. I'm unable to find the IC Code for that, so I can't give you an honest answer regarding what the state says for Ambulance drivers.

The common set up around here is 1 Paramedic and 1 EMT on the ambulance. EMT-B drives, Paramedic gives treatment. When on scene, the EMT-B assists the Paramedic with pre-transport care.


----------



## redbull (Oct 3, 2010)

bajamedic said:


> It more bull:censored::censored::censored::censored: than it is worth.
> 
> What state r u in that is asking for a CDL. I think it is important for you new EMT's to remember that Basic is just about no existant. I would say just focus on getting into ALS as soon as possible.



Nonexistent, but you had to start as a basic first. I find all these comments regarding :crapping on Basics incredibly offensive. What happened to perfecting your craft first and then moving on?

There was some punk kid at my volunteer corp who just got his basic certification in June and claims he's going to get into paramedic school in the fall. Well, good for him but I think having a good foundation first would help in ANY field. And yes, I called him a punk because he has a very cocky demeanor having no experience in BLS. But to each his own. Different strokes for different folks. But I still find this comment by you, and others on this forum disgusting and discouraging.


----------



## TransportJockey (Oct 3, 2010)

What is so hard to master about  bls? Any decent p-school will drill you with so much bls that you can do it in your sleep. 
Why is EMS the only health field that has people insisting that everyone stops at every level? Do you think RNs should have to be a CNA for a while, then be an LPN, then finally get their RN?


----------



## redbull (Oct 3, 2010)

jtpaintball70 said:


> What is so hard to master about  bls? Any decent p-school will drill you with so much bls that you can do it in your sleep.
> Why is EMS the only health field that has people insisting that everyone stops at every level? Do you think RNs should have to be a CNA for a while, then be an LPN, then finally get their RN?



You make a point, It's just the way some people say it on here that's a little cutting...and if that's the case, how about we just get rid of the BLS programs around the country and replace them with ALS? What do you think?


----------



## TransportJockey (Oct 3, 2010)

redbull said:


> You make a point, It's just the way some people say it on here that's a little cutting...and if that's the case, how about we just get rid of the BLS programs around the country and replace them with ALS? What do you think?


I've made comments about that in the past, and I'd be all for it


----------



## gicts (Oct 3, 2010)

I vote to go with the CDL and drop the EMT


----------



## Level1pedstech (Oct 3, 2010)

gicts said:


> I vote to go with the CDL and drop the EMT



 Teamster truck driver no degree and four weeks of school 90,000 per year.


----------



## gicts (Oct 3, 2010)

Level1pedstech said:


> Teamster truck driver no degree and four weeks of school 90,000 per year.



See the world, stop and go where you want, less stress......... certainly are some perks


----------



## redbull (Oct 3, 2010)

gicts said:


> See the world, stop and go where you want, less stress......... certainly are some perks



A very lonely life unless you've got a partner.


----------



## redbull (Oct 3, 2010)

jtpaintball70 said:


> I've made comments about that in the past, and I'd be all for it



supply and demand, pal. if there were all ALS/Paramedics, how much harder would it for you to find a job? Hmm...


----------



## TransportJockey (Oct 3, 2010)

redbull said:


> supply and demand, pal. if there were all ALS/Paramedics, how much harder would it for you to find a job? Hmm...


I'd be ok with that. Hell, I'm trying to find a job waiting tables so I can go back and finish my medic degree and cert!


----------



## looker (Oct 3, 2010)

redbull said:


> You make a point, It's just the way some people say it on here that's a little cutting...and if that's the case, how about we just get rid of the BLS programs around the country and replace them with ALS? What do you think?



Many times you do not need ALS to transport. It would be waste of money to have all unit run as ALS.


----------



## redbull (Oct 3, 2010)

looker said:


> Many times you do not need ALS to transport. It would be waste of money to have all unit run as ALS.



thank u.


----------

